# Sites to buy snowboard clothes for Girlfriend?!?!



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Trying to be cheap here, but would like to help her get as nice as stuff as possible ROXY and whatever else girls where. looking for jacket, pants, gloves, etc. Also is there certain "styles" that I should be looking for?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I just got my wife some from here , but the house, dogfunk, evo and berg's are all great places sometimes I find stuff on Altrec closeout page.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I just ordered my girl a bunch of stuff from departmentofgoods.com 

The selection is usually limited but the prices are great.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you, trying to get the fiance fitted with outerwear...

I've been keeping my eye on Steepandcheap.com and whiskeymilitia.com as I noticed they had a couple women's jackets on there but it's luck of the draw as far as when the next deal for a jacket will pop up.

I just bought some shoes off Dogfunk for myself and their prices are great but their return policy sucks IMO (had to return shoes because they were a size too small, ON MY EXPENSE. zappos and shoes.com have free return policies so that kinda pissed me off).

Anyways, back to the point, I'm thinking I'll end up trying the-house or departmentofgoods or just waiting until the Ski/Snowboard convention in November.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Altrec has a great return policy, hell I get boots there all the time try them on and if they dont fit send them back for another size no problem ever. A big plus is they have free lifetime returns just like REI.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's what's in my bookmarks for online snowboard shops:
Altrec
Backcountry
Buckmans
Buy Snow
Daddies Board Shop
Department of Goods
Dogfunk
Eternal Snow
EVO
Fresh Air Concept
Freeride Boardshop
Island Snow
Milosport
Moose Jaw
Pro Board Shop
Sierra Snowboard
The House

And if you know specifically what product you're looking for:
The Find
Spadout


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Shit she probably knows the sites anyway...or at least one's that she'll buy from.

But...buying clothes for any woman....sister, gf, wife

FAIL

Obviously you guys are delusional if you think that will work.

Just get used to bending over and handing them cash, ck book or credit card...which is also crazy but at least not as dumb nor frustrating...btw cash is best option of the three.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like you either have some learning to do, or have ran into some ungrateful women.

Bought my lady new boots, pants, and a board just for the shred season and she loves it all.

I like departmentofgoods and gearscan.com

Found a Never Summer Infinity discounted at a local store a couple weeks ago.

Got her some Nike Airforce boots

And some Nike 6.0 pants







wrathfuldeity said:


> Shit she probably knows the sites anyway...or at least one's that she'll buy from.
> 
> But...buying clothes for any woman....sister, gf, wife
> 
> ...


----------



## recyclebiz (Oct 3, 2011)

rscott22 said:


> Trying to be cheap here, but would like to help her get as nice as stuff as possible ROXY and whatever else girls where. looking for jacket, pants, gloves, etc. Also is there certain "styles" that I should be looking for?


me also looking for my GF these, If you know any store so please share the details with me....! Love you...


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I am the man in my relationship, I buy the b/f's stuff.
It's tough to find nice boarding pants for cheap. Best bet is use the steep and cheap tracker and wait. They have had the odd great deal on there. 

Does she like bright colours? I just love the new Volcom stuff. I can't justify the expense but damn its nice.

Pretty much every online shop has deals you just have to look. That's the fun part isn't it?


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

My sister wears a more preppy style. Any suggestions for that?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Pretty much the same places I'd shop myself, like Evo/Evo Outlet, Snowboard Connection, REI/REI Outlet, Department of Goods, Dogfunk, The House aka ProBoardshop aka Tightboards, Zumiez, etc...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?????!!? A title like that, and you're coming up with ACTUAL SNOWBOARD CLOTHING SITES? NOT ONE sexy ligerie link? Not even ONE BDSM link?

Fuck. Pod people have replaced all the members.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

lethies91 said:


> My sister wears a more preppy style. Any suggestions for that?


Pics or it never happened...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

lethies91 said:


> My sister wears a more preppy style. Any suggestions for that?





grafta said:


> Pics or it never happened...


Something along these lines?


----------



## dkimxd (Nov 13, 2011)

I know gearslash had some women's outerwear the other night, just wait for it to come up again and vote for it so you can buy it. I think it was either Nikita or Holden, but I remember thinking that if I was a girl i'd buy it cuz it looked nice haha


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

steep and cheap is a good site. ive noticed they have a lot of womens stuff though. try that. (or dump her and get an escort)


----------



## yaroslavaf (Feb 19, 2011)

Solstice supply has lots of Nikita stuff and other cool women's brands really REALLY nice! If I were living in the States I would buy all my snowboard clothes there. great prices as well!


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

As for pants i would suggest going into a place and seeing those with her in person. I recently bought my finace a whole new setup boots, board, clothes, etc. And as for pants since there is no joke so many brands, styles, and fits you might be better off getting those in person. 

Jackets, always fo a size smaller because their actual size might be too big. My girl wears a small but in every jacket she tried small was huge so we ended up going with XS. Just a thought, good luck man.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Oakleyvault.com 

All oakleys over production and last years not sold stuff. You can find some good deals. I got some 70$ hoodies for 18$, 10$ t-shirts, and a outer wear set (like 450$ mrsp) for $120.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

*Atmosphere-Clothing*

Check-out Atmosphere-Clothing. Oanes Jacket (Red) - Atmosphere Clothing Store


----------



## dirts mcgirts (May 5, 2012)

www.stockroom.com

best site on the web, you will all thank me later.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

dirts mcgirts said:


> Bondage Gear, BDSM Equipment, Sex Toys, BDSM Toys from Jt's Stockroom
> 
> best site on the web, you will all thank me later.


See, now this should have been one of the _first_ posts. You people are losing your grip. Next thing, you'll be saying please and thank you and pass the sugar. Urgh.


----------



## elfridaauston87 (May 14, 2019)

There are many online sites, but I personally buy stuff from Reecoupons, Amazon, and eBay.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

elfridaauston87 said:


> There are many online sites, but I personally buy stuff from Reecoupons, Amazon, and eBay.


I think his girlfriend is like 90 now?

Such an odd thread to update hahahaha


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

elfridaauston87 said:


> There are many online sites, but I personally buy stuff from Reecoupons, Amazon, and eBay.


Congrats. That's the oldest dead thread resurrections I witnessed on this board .


----------



## Matt Web (Sep 21, 2019)

buy her a jacket if the winter is coming 
https://surfer-world.com/mystic-trail-damen-jacke


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Matt Web said:


> buy her a jacket if the winter is coming
> https://surfer-world.com/mystic-trail-damen-jacke


She had 4 kids since then.
2 of them now have kids of their own:dry:


TT


----------

